# Starduster parts



## ronwalker (Oct 11, 2009)

Starduster and other aircraft parts constructed or repaired by AP/IA
Fully equipped shop facility, metal, wood, fabric, fiberglass and some
composite work, Builder of N101 WW a 180 Lyc. Starduster 1.
Current stock includes a complete landing gear for a Starduster II,
Metal jig built, includes fuselage attach fittings, brake backing plates
and axel nuts, Epoxy primed. other parts made to order, shop and construction photos on request.
Ron Walker Owner
CS&amp;MEL,SES
CFIIS&amp;MEL, SES
AP-IA
Walker Airplane Ent.
1067 American Street
San Carlos, CA 94070
650-593-5010
650-365-2285 FAX


----------

